
Google Fi will soon connect you to two LTE networks at once - msh
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/10/google-fi-will-soon-connect-you-to-two-lte-networks-at-once/
======
Terretta
Dual SIM (one physical, one eSIM) functionality in iPhone changed between
iOS12 on iPhone XS and iOS 13 on iPhone 11.

In iOS 12 on iPhone XS, you selected preferred network for data, and could
only choose one number to work with Messages and FaceTime. If you sent a
message from the other number, it went as SMS.

In iOS 13 on iPhone 11, you still select a preferred network but can enable
“Allow Cellular Data Switching”. It says:

> _”Turning this feature on will allow your phone to use celluar data from
> both lines depending on coverage and availability.”_

And now Messages and Facetime can both respond and work on both numbers.

